# Who would you like to be?



## Aragorn13 (Mar 12, 2002)

1.Gandalf
2.Aragorn
3.Legolas
4.Gimli
5.Merry 
6.Pippin
7.Sam
8.Frodo
9.Elrond
10.Smeagol/Gollum


----------



## Legolam (Mar 13, 2002)

Since for some reason, these polls never let me vote from Uni computers, I will just write my opinion here. 

I always wanted to BE Legolas, but I was in love with Aragorn, so I guess I wanted to be a kind of Xena-Arwen character! But I'll vote for Legolas!


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 13, 2002)

Anyone evil and powerful, maybe Mouth of Sauron, since Sauron and Ringwaiths are devoid of physical pleasures.


----------



## Merry (Mar 13, 2002)

My vote is always different from the last and this is no exception!  

I would like to be Gandalf. He was sent to M-E to help stop the growing darkness and defeat the dark lord and after lots of hurts and near failures he got the chance to return victorious to the West where he could enjoy the splendour of the gods yet again. I do not think that I would want to stay on M-E even under Aragorn because history shows that eventually things would turn evil again, new dark lords would appear and all that is good would fail.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 13, 2002)

Gandalf. I would be gandalf because of his power and succsess. He is cool but ever i would be Tulkas, Huan, turin and Ulmo and ME.


----------



## legoman (Mar 14, 2002)

I would have to pick Gandalf, magic is too much to pass up.
Then Aragorn, a King and a good one at that.
Then Legolas, to learn how to fire a bow that quickly, live for ages and see that well.
Then Gollem, I dunno why I suppose I would like to know exactly how he felt having to follow everyone and how he managed to survive so much.weird.


----------



## Merry (Mar 14, 2002)

Where was the gag? Why did you not say something funny? That was almost serious!!!!

*drops to the floor*


----------



## legoman (Mar 14, 2002)

No gag, seriously, I thought I'd try not joking, I didn't like it much. hmmm, just thought I'd have a shot you know. God serious people must be way boring. I'll tell you what I'd be gollem so Icould go and buy some medicine fo that annoying breathing thing hes got going on. (it wasn't good but it cheered me up).


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 14, 2002)

So Merry doesn't want to be Merry, interesting....
I voted for Pip. This is just because out of all the people in the Fellowship I would be the one who made the mistakes and put everyone else's lives in jeopardy. I can't pretend I'd be a particularily brave warrior, but would be making the jokes most of the time. I would be the one who Elrond would say "I really think it would be better for all concerned if she doesn't go with you......"


----------



## Merry (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *So Merry doesn't want to be Merry, interesting....
> *



I voted for Merry once before, I like changing my mind on every poll!


----------



## legoman (Mar 15, 2002)

hmmm, I just think he forgot, pah, memory of a gold fish.

Took, I reckon you'd make a really brave warrior, for like the 3 seconds you'd survive.

Which I should point out is 7 seconds more than me.

(Yes I can do maths.. really well actually)


----------



## Merry (Mar 15, 2002)

Legoman can play dead really well! The bravest troop on the field is our Martin!!


----------



## legoman (Mar 15, 2002)

yeah play dead, just call me Possom. I really mean it ask took about lazer quest she beat us all. Totally slaughtered actually and there were like 5 guys and her, if there was a war, I'd follow her, (or get a job as a butcher).


----------



## Camille (Mar 15, 2002)

I would like to be none of them I like Eowyn!!


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 15, 2002)

Yeah? Well, I could have her.... come on Eowyn, ay ay ay ay!


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 15, 2002)

Legolas, I suppose-- birds of a feather and all that, with archery as a common interest. 
Gandalf would be seriously cool as well, and I sincerely think he is the single coolest and most interesting character in the book, but it's way too much responsibility. On the other hand, magic would be a fine toy, and Aman is one place I would not like to miss on my Arda- sight-seeing tour.


----------



## Camille (Mar 15, 2002)

*Go Eowyn!!!*

Yeah yeah!


----------



## legoman (Mar 16, 2002)

Eowyn the one who pretended to be a man to kill a huge black darth Vader type guy! That really brave and strong girl from the tolkien books, yeah Tookish could take her. yeah.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 17, 2002)

Forget Arwen vs Eowyn, looks like the catfight to see is Tookish against Eowyn!!!


----------



## legoman (Mar 18, 2002)

4 to 1 tookish wins - flawless victory, whos with me????


----------



## elfprincess (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, I voted for Legolas even though I'm a girl. I mean, I know it's not THAT hard to picture a girl Legolas.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 19, 2002)

Gollum because he's the hero! Right?


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 21, 2002)

Once again everyone leaves out Eomer.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 21, 2002)

*Giggles* Did I even have to post my responce? Smeagol! Woooo. Followed by Legolas and Gandalf. Tehehe. Errm, Then Froddo, Arwen, Eowyn, Urm, Elrond. Yeah. Go Gollum! Wooooooo!


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 2, 2002)

aragorn. i think he is the best because his character in tlotr seems the coolest. also aragorn had to lead them through tough times which he got them through very well. i like legolas second if we could have picked 2. i dont know why i like him second maybe because elfs are great.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 2, 2002)

he didn't have to do anything except talk...what could be greater than that! oh yeah...I chose Elrond


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 2, 2002)

OK Tar-Ancalime, now tell me who is beating elrond oh lets see,hmmmmmm o yes i remember almost everyone. and tell me what elrond did other than talk, hahahehahe!!!

please dont bad mouth aragorn!


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 3, 2002)

Gandalf!! who else?
He's mighty. He's fair-minded. And he's got promoted!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 3, 2002)

Dundorer,your being awful mean to me... I stated my opinion this is an opinion poll.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 4, 2002)

sorry, i was in a bad mood because of somethings one of my friends did to me. i shouldnt have takin it out on you.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 4, 2002)

that's ok


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

well the one i wanted to be wasnt there they always leave out tom


----------

